# Cockapoo 'selfies'



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm not sure how many of you have heard about the cancer research UK no make-up selfies which has taken Facebook by storm and raised over £8 million! Having been affected by the big 'C' myself I wondered if anyone would be interested in joining in doing a Cockapoo 'no make-up' selfie?? 

Just like my family and friends, Seymour (my Cockapoo) has been integral in my recovery. He's such a sensitive soul and never fails to make me smile  so I thought...just as humans do, he could also do a selfie!

Here is Seymours selfie....I'd love to see yours...


https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

What a gorgeous boy. Bless him. So is this just for fun or a donation thing ?


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Both really  if people want to donate just text the word 'BEAT' to 70099 I think the donation amount is £3 (this number is the cancer research UK number)

Let's give our 'poos the power to help their human mummy's, daddys, brothers, sisters etc worldwide! 

https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

PS people don't have to donate if they don't want. It's about the unity of people and 'poos to help them through difficult challenges that cancer brings x


----------



## daffodil (Jan 24, 2012)

What a good idea! My mum is affected by the big C, her second time unfortunately but she's doing ok. 

We have a new addition called Sammy who is now about 17 weeks old, this is the selfie of Flo and Sammy after they'd come back from the groomers last week.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Did my selfie with no make up on Facebook (quite tough as I don't normally leave the house without my slap on!). 
Here is Billy's. We have donated. 










Good luck to all those coping with cancer in any way x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

What a great idea and great pictures. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Seymour is adorable here is Molly


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Seymour is adorable here is Molly


Kisses for Molly! Xoxo

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Kisses for Molly! Xoxo
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Love that Jake one he had romance eyes


----------



## MurphysDad (Feb 23, 2014)

Murphy says hello.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbeau78 (Jan 10, 2014)

Shelby's selfie


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Shelby is stunning 

xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I love Shelby!! What a face!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola










Nina










(These are old pics though)


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Haha, Nina looks like she is just a floating head - no body!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lottierachel said:


> Haha, Nina looks like she is just a floating head - no body!!


It's actually a rare photo isn't it! Doesn't even look like her!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Love Lola's eyes in that one and Nina is so cute with her little smile


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Aww they're all gorgeous! Each and every one of them. Aren't we just so lucky to have them  xx


----------



## John B (Nov 1, 2013)

#Selfie


----------

